# Reconocer caracteres con matlab



## arlex joel (Jul 6, 2009)

hola foreros espero que me puedan ayudar con lo siguiente: necesito que el matlab me reconosca cualquier letra que yo haga en el programa paint, por ejemplo una vez que yo escriba (aqwer) en paint, el matlab debe reconocer estas letras y mostrarmeslas puede ser que las muestre con el comand window o gui


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 6, 2009)

Posiblemente esto te pueda servir... no es para MatLab, pero es open source

http://code.google.com/p/tesseract-ocr/


----------



## piablio (Jul 7, 2009)

labview tiene librerias que hacen eso de manera sencilla...
reconoce formas caracteres etc a partir de imagenes...


----------



## arlex joel (Jul 16, 2009)

en la pagina matpic.com se encuentra un programa hecho por el amigo diego que prmite reconocer caracteres opticos con matlab para los que estan interessados


----------

